# Cabelas ripcord pro



## Fishsmith85 (Mar 4, 2015)

I am in need of putting new line on my musky reels this year and was thinking of trying out Cabelas ripcord pro in the 65# test. Does anyone have any experience with this. I've heard that power pro makes it for them and I've always had good results with their line but am worried that it may be a lower quality since it's cheaper. 600 yards for around $50.


----------



## hunterjoe (Mar 1, 2016)

I've never used it, but for musky fishing I wouldn't recommend it. It may be a good line, but that one time it isn't and has a weak spot you lose a lure and/or a fish it won't be worth the money you saved using it. I'm not a huge fan of Power Pro anyhow and prefer to use Tuffline XP or Suffix. My .02.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

hunterjoe said:


> I've never used it, but for musky fishing I wouldn't recommend it. It may be a good line, but that one time it isn't and has a weak spot you lose a lure and/or a fish it won't be worth the money you saved using it. I'm not a huge fan of Power Pro anyhow and prefer to use Tuffline XP or Suffix. My .02.


I think a weak spot could be said about any line in the world. But then, we ask questions on the Forum for personal opinions.


----------



## hunterjoe (Mar 1, 2016)

You are correct. But being that it's a "budget line" you would think they save money on materials or quality control. I would use it on bass/walleye gear but not musky gear.


----------



## vano397 (Sep 15, 2006)

sometimes spending more up front turns into "budget line"...


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

I've used both and will stay with the power pro. Smoother and tighter. I've never had either break. I've used 50-8lb power pro. 30lb ripcord


----------



## Fishsmith85 (Mar 4, 2015)

I tried ripcord on one reel just to see how it is. First thing I noticed is that despite the great claims of their new color formula that doesn't fade it somehow like magic ended up all over my hands after just a few hours. Now the first 50' of line has almost no color. Other than that I've caught fish, snagged logs and have had hard cast backlashes without any breaks. So all I can say is that it's alright so far minus the fact that it colored my hands and stained my cork.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Fishsmith85 said:


> I tried ripcord on one reel just to see how it is. First thing I noticed is that despite the great claims of their new color formula that doesn't fade it somehow like magic ended up all over my hands after just a few hours. Now the first 50' of line has almost no color. Other than that I've caught fish, snagged logs and have had hard cast backlashes without any breaks. So all I can say is that it's alright so far minus the fact that it colored my hands and stained my cork.


Agreed.


----------



## Fishsmith85 (Mar 4, 2015)

So in the daylight after losing its color it stands out pretty bad. So I colored up from my leaders about 6' with black permanent marker. I don't know that helped out but I've caught 3 muskies since in the last 3 days. Still no breakage.


----------

